# New here, not a breeder yet.



## ranapipiens89 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm new here and I haven't started breeding mice yet. I used to breed hamsters when I was younger, but stopped. And now I want to get back into it again. I have two little females that are 5 or so weeks old and I would love to get all the information I can get about breeding before I actually start. I would be breeding for pets/feeders, probably, since I don't think there's a show club anywhere near where I live.


----------



## bubba31 (Oct 18, 2009)

hiya welcome to the forum.


----------



## ranapipiens89 (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks, I've been looking and I think my two girls, Satsu and Chiyo, are either diluted black tans or some kind of black silver fox (at least patterned that way) their bellies are grayish white, with tan edges and black all over the back, their feet, ears and legs are black, but their toes are bluish pinkish....... I got them from a pet store, and their whole litter was like that, but I just picked two females.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi. Welcome to our forum


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome! Say, if you figure out how to breed withfemales, I'll give you a medal, or eat my hat, whichever would amuse you more. (..haha..errr..hmm..nvm)


----------

